# 5K Golf Cart



## JRE313 (May 29, 2012)

I went to Florida to visit my dad. One of his friends has a custom made gold cart.
So I made a composition of it. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Trever1t (May 29, 2012)

it's a bit wild but I like it.


----------



## JRE313 (May 29, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> it's a bit wild but I like it.


Trevert1t
You say its wild, Do you mean overcooked?


----------



## jamesbjenkins (May 29, 2012)

Overcooked? This shot is nuclear.

Way way too much for my taste.  You don't need to pull EVERY slider all the way to the right man...

The composition is nice, but the processing is just cartoonish.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 29, 2012)

I would have liked to see the golf cart angled a bit more. Almost like a "hero shot" you'd see of a car. As it is, there's not much I can tell about the golf cart other than the manufacturer. I'd like to know more about what makes it a custom golf cart. 

It is pretty cooked... That's for sure. Some like the effect, some don't. I'll keep my feelings to myself in that regard.


----------



## RichardsTPF (May 30, 2012)

> a custom made gold cart





> I'd like to know more about what makes it a custom golf cart.



It's made of solid gold?


----------



## President (May 30, 2012)

damn I like it.


----------



## Compaq (May 30, 2012)

The haloing ruins it for me. If the sky was clean, it would seem much more natural, I think. I agree on the angle of the cart, it could be different.


----------



## JRE313 (May 30, 2012)

Ok I will fix the halo and sky


----------



## KmH (May 30, 2012)

RichardsTPF said:


> It's made of solid gold?


Well 5K means $5,000.00, while 5k would mean 5 carat gold which is pretty low grade gold. Pure gold is 24k. 5k gold would be gold mixed with a number of alloys (mostly copper) to make it harder.

As far as the photo, I vote for overcooked.


----------



## SCraig (May 30, 2012)

JRE313 said:


> Ok I will fix the halo and sky


Before you do, answer this one question:  Is the shot the way YOU want it to be?  Asking for comment and critique (which you actually did NOT ask for in this case!) is one thing and taking everyone's advise is another.  You process a lot of images this way so I get the impression that you like the effect.  While most of us do not that is meaningless if YOU like it the way that it is.

It's YOUR shot, YOU decide: Do you want the sky fixed or left alone?

PS ... I vote for nuclear as well!


----------



## Mareshow (May 30, 2012)

I like the "Nuclear" look, gives it a certain "animated" appeal. I do agree with Oh Hey Tyler though, i wish the cart was a bit more angled but great shot nonetheless!


----------



## mjhoward (May 30, 2012)

Compaq said:


> The haloing ruins it for me. If the sky was clean, it would seem much more natural, I think.



Nothing about this photo seems natural.


----------



## JRE313 (May 30, 2012)

SCraig said:


> JRE313 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I will fix the halo and sky
> ...


----------



## jake337 (May 30, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Overcooked? This shot is nuclear.
> 
> Way way too much for my taste.  You don't need to pull EVERY slider all the way to the right man...
> 
> The composition is nice, but the processing is just cartoonish.



If the OP did that there would be haloing all over the place.  Well there is some in the sky but...

It may be overcooked but it was overcooked properly.

I like it!


----------



## SCraig (May 30, 2012)

JRE313 said:


> SCraig,
> I agree that the sky needs work but i dont agree with the Cart and the ground. i will keep it the way it is.
> I dont think that the cart is nuclear at all.


There you go then.  Photography is an art form and like all forms of art there are no cut-and-dried rules as to exactly how something should look.  There are rules of exposure and there are technical aspects that must be adhered to (exposure, lens aberrations, etc.) but there are only composition GUIDELINES.  Assuming a properly exposed, properly focused image, just because someone, or a group of people, doesn't like your photographs doesn't mean anything whatsoever.  As many people as there are in the world, for everyone that doesn't like it there will be one who does.

I'm not saying that you should completely ignore critique, but once you find your niche, once you know what YOU like, then you are free to make your own decisions.  Listen to what people advise you, try things that sound like they would be useful, but nobody has the right to tell you how your photographs should look because when they do they are imposing THEIR ideas of what something should look like.


----------



## JRE313 (May 30, 2012)

SCraig said:


> JRE313 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I will fix the halo and sky
> ...


----------

